# (resolved)Dell Latitude C640<> Ati Radeon 7500



## carlodigiorgio (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello TechSupportForum Friends,

I am using DELL LATITUDE C640 - Windows 2000 Professional - which after crashing and restoration it was then showing small windows on display and popping up various error messages. 

After cleaning up the Registry (over 300 Errors) things went back to normal with the only exception of windows and icons brought to full screen only by using "Fn+F7" though remaining over dimensional. 

On Display Properties > Settings the Display : (Default Monitor) on VGA and the screen area 640 by 480 pixels cannot be set to 800 by 600 pixels. On Advance the Fonts Size is set to Small Fonts (normal size (96 dpi) <> Adapter VGA with unavailable Information <> Default Monitor.

Although I can see from Explorer that all files related to ATI are installed I get the Error Message:
"ATI Control Panel failed to initialize because no ATI driver is installed or ATI driver is not working properly. The ATI Control Panel will now exit."

I searched and installed the ATI driver R68764 (although already installed and back to Recycle Bin) and tried to set the existing one up. After unzipping and initial installation procedures Got got in the end this SEVERE:

"Setup was unable to complete the installation. Try to set up your display adapter with a standard VGA driver before running Setup. "

Have not done AtiCimUn in Folder Cell\Drivers\R68764 to Uninstall the ATI Driver not knowing the consequences of such action.

Have also rebooted the system on VGA without any effect as VGA is already active.

This machine needs to have its ATI Radeom 7500 activated to appear in Control Panel and on Display Properties in order to set it properly with a quality Display and proper Fonts for Internet sites which remain over dimensional.

Thank you for any HELP!


----------



## carlodigiorgio (Mar 28, 2006)

*Addendum to initial thread....*

Hi there,


I must add that one further still existing issue on this DELL machine is a persistent flickering on certain web pages and instability on others such as www.yahoo.com ....www.hotmail.com..... which may disappear from the screen with the immediate reaction of MS having encountered a problem and must close......etc.... for a report (the usual stuff).

Windows 2000 Professional has been updated. 


Thanks again for help!


----------



## carlodigiorgio (Mar 28, 2006)

*Stop Eror. 2nd Addendum to previous Error descriptions*

*** STOP: 0x0000001E {0xC0000006,0x80549053,0x00000000,0x77FBBE44)
KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED

*** Address 80549053 base at 80400000, DateStamp 45069e6e – ntoskrnl.exe

If this is the first time you’ve seen this Stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
These steps:
Check to be sure you have adequate disk space. If a driver is identified in the Stop message, disable the driver or check with 
the manufacturer for driver updates. Try changing video adapters.

Check with your hardware vendor for any BIOS updates. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. 
If you need to use Safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F* to select Advanced Startup Options,
and then select Safe Mode.

Refer to your Getting Started manual for more information on troubleshooting Stop errors.


----------



## carlodigiorgio (Mar 28, 2006)

*again INF error after trying to install the latest ati driver*

back to square one. have uninstalled the previous driver and installed the latest for this machine: the result is another "INF ERROR:Video driver not found" ,followed in the end by the recommendation: " try to setup your display adapter with a standard VGA driver before running SetUp"

Any suggestion to have this machine with a proper display?

Thanks again!


----------



## carlodigiorgio (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Dell Latitude C640<> Ati Radeon 7500*

As noone has offered advice and/or assistance I have sorted out the solution on my own by arranging a Windows repair.
Problem solved.
Cheers!


----------

